# Vibration in Front End



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Okay so about 2 days ago I noticed that I'm getting bad vibration from the front end while driving at highway speed (60 +). I got under the car and noticed the drivers side boot looks torns. I took some pics and it is torn. My question is this.....

Is this being torn enough to cause front end vibration?
I have a LTB on the car and there was a HUGE raised spot in the road that the bar skidded over last week. My thoughts....

1. Torn boot causing vibration
2. Bar skidding over road sent alignment outta wack
3. Bar skidding over road sent wheel balance off

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

-Greg


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

My vote is for #1, torn boot let all the grease leak out over time, now the CV joint is binding up and it's causing a vibration in the drivetrain, which is being transmitted through to the tranny and the chassis of the car. Do you get any clicking or knocking when turning at low speeds with the wheel cranked almost all the way? Hopefully the CV joint isn't shot yet, but if you're getting vibration and it's not being caused by a wheel out of balance my guess is it is. Regardless, you need a new CV boot pronto, and if the joint is shot you'll need a new CV joint also.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

No I'm not getting any clicking from it when the wheels at the lock. It's more noticeable when turning the wheel to the right but that makes sense 'cause you're pulling the left side "away" from itself. 

Talked to a couple friends who seemed to think I would take a bit of time for vibration from the balljoint to happen.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It would take some time, but who knows how long that boot has been ripped?

Go ahead and take it off, if you see grease all in there then it should be alright and the vibration is probably from a tire's balance being out of whack. If it's bone dry in there though, that's another story.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

MOD...please move to suspension.....I'd like some more opinions.

ALSO

Can someone tell me the exact name of the torn rubber piece circled in the photos? 



















Thanks!!!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

bump


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok I take back what I said before, I took a closer look and that's not the CV boot, I'm not really sure what that is. It could still be the problem, but it's not the CV joint.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Same conclusion I came to. Talked to Nissan and the part is some kind of special washer/spacer. Just got back from friends shop. We took it out and he noticed right away that it seemed to only happen at steady speed or under deceleration(sp?). Got back and put a piece of foam inside the wall where the CAI drops into the wheel well. Sound and vibration was less noticeable. Told me to let the car cool down and check out the exhaust.

He seems to think the exhaust might be hitting something. Possibly the heat shielding under the car.

Then I noticed on the drive home that I would get this weird squeeking noise while decelerating at slower speed until I applied the breaks!!!!

Could the breaks be due for a change already (11,500 miles)?!?!?!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Feel really stupid posting this but maybe it'll help someone in the future so here it goes. Jacked the car up Sat. morning. Proceded to remove the Lugs from the front driver side wheel. When I touched them they fell off!!! Looks like somebody tried to rip my wheels of but couldn't because of my wheel locks!!!

Mod you can close this one out

Thanks!!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

damn that sucks

make sure you inspect the studs since the wheel wasn't tight on there


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Checked them out. Everything threaded back on just fine. Best I can come up with is once they realized they needed a key they said fuck it and just left the lugs on there loose.

Fuckin crackheads!

PS: Thanks for your help with this!!!


----------

